# First time across the channel



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HI all
Although we have been vanners for 19yrs we have never been out of the UK mainly because we didn't want to leave our dear old labby. Now he has gone we have decided to take the plunge and take our first trip to france. Any info would be useful so is there a forum or site to go to to get a comprehensive list of things needed and advice. I will ask the CC foreign travel service but any bit and pieces from fellow van owners would be most welcome. Things i would like to know are.
do most people use travel ins
what things must i take triangles, hi vis etc
gas - can i exchange calor 7kg butane or is 6kg propane best (i have both)
Are aires ok to use for say a week (on different ones) or are camp sites best.

Any info gatefully received


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*first time foreign*

Hi

First thing to do is not to worry.

Look at www.theaa.com and www.drive-alive.co.uk following the link to motoring tips.

I will repeat a tip given to me a while back by Gillain (MHF Autostratus)

"Make sure all your paperwork is OK. Everything else can usually be sorted en route"

How very true - you sort out your insurance, breakdown cover etc and anything else - although you should have - you could get somewhere. If you forget your warning triangle for example - get one on the ferry - admittedly costing a few bob more than the high street. But had you forgotton your poassport.....

It was very good advice when given to me, hence I remember it months down the line.

Russell


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

for are 1st trip to france we booked an overnight crossing arriving at 7.30 am, to drive in daylight to the 1st overnight stop and to stop for a break every two hours, there are loads aires and camp sites
here are some web sites you may find helpful
http://www.sites-et-paysages.com/index.php?lang=gb
http://www.campingfrance.com/
http://www.campingcard.co.uk/
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/int/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm
http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Exciting times!  

General advice - for your first time, I would look to stay in campsites. Use the CC European Campsite directory, as we did last year. You can easily and safely find campsites to stay in as you travel around. 

Look to drive for no more than a few hours each day. If you aim to arrive at a campsite by 2 or 3 o'clock, you're almost bound to find a space. If not, you still have time to find somewhere else. This also gives you chance to explore the local town / area.

On the butane / propane question - how much time are you intending to be away? A week or two? Or longer periods. If you're looking to spend a number of weeks / months away, it might be worth investigating a conversion to Gaslow, which is a refillable gas system which is ideal for travelling on the continent. Do a search on the forums for "Gaslow" - there's tons of threads.

Good luck, and enjoy the planning  

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Drcotts

I would advise reading this thread. (mouse click on the word thread). It is a thread from the MHF trip to France last year and is full of tips.

Depending when you go is whether you use butane or propane, propane is better in cold weather. You will need to take enough for your time over there as you cannot buy it over there I do not think. 6kg or 7kg should last you a week if you do not need the heating but if you have the heating on could run out within a couple of days so take enough for your requirements.

Everyone is different and we would not use the campsites as we relish the adventure of wildcamping on beaches and staying on aires. The French love motorhomes and you will not have any problems if you use you sense. We only parked in safe locations and looked for another motorhome to park next to.

We would never park on a motorway aire as these are frequented by boy racers - just our view.

We spent three weeks over there a few years ago and did not stay on one site and we have never enjoyed a holiday more.

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, paperwork as previously mentioned, ..top of the list, .. also any meds you need for the length of your stay in France, some sites have a two pin plug, also the polarity can be reversed on some of the hook-up posts. Not a worry because most campsites will lend you the reqd leads to get hooked up to the mains, it's always a good idea to take along a selection of water hose connectors in order to fill your tank, these do vary quite considerably from site to site. 

Try to plan each days journey in advance as much as possible, no need yet for a Hi-vis in France however always worth having one in the 'van, spare bulb kit recommended, Headlamp converters compulsory GB sticker unless you have Euro plates fitted. 

Remember to drive on the right! and also drive in the opposite direction on roundabouts 
8O

Regards M&D  

ps Check the rally pages from time to time for a trip to France with other members :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*GB sticker*

Mandy and Dave

I do not know how many times I have crossed the channel - cars, buses and motorhomes. But did I have a GB sticker this time - did I heck. Of all the stupid things to forget. Managed to get a magnetic one in France, but no good for the Motorhome.

My folks are trying to find me one to post over before the France rally.

Russell


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to all that have replied so far. I must admit it did worry me a bit at first but not any more. As for gas i will probally be ok in June with 2 full bottles as we wont need any for heating. I have been looking at the Gaslow system but probally wont bother yet.
Hose connections ..ha. Well i work for hozelock - need i say more but thanks for reminding me.
I am geting together a list of things to sort out so please keep any suggestions coming. 

As an aside a rep at the nec told me on sat that it is an offence to get out of your vehicle on an autoroute (or whatever they call them) without your hi vis on. Not a problem as i already got them from work. He also said that a motorcaravan needs 2 triangles. Anyway we will find out. In 12months i will be the expert ha....

Once again thansk to all that have replied and especially for the usefull websites.

Its so good to know that you are part of a community who helps each other out.

Phill


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi there,
As well as the other tips I would add:

Get an ACSI discount card/sites book from Vicarious Books as you will get an idea of some better sites from the thousands available especially in France

Get the French federation sites guides and aires guides usually available at the first large supermarket you come to in France. They are in French but have symbols and an English translation at the front. Also we found the Michelin site guide to have a smaller selection of sites that have been quality inspected and are marked (white triangle in black circle) on the Michelin road atlas which we find is essential for route planning

Don't try to do too many kilometres a day and have an occasional rest day and be prepared to get distracted and end up somewhere unexpected but interesting especially if you call in to the Office de Tourisme or Syndicate d'iniative for local info. We've never booked sites in May/ June but some can get crowded especially on the coast and expect pitch sizes to be a lot smaller than on CC sites -no 20 ft rule!

We've got quite a few places listed on our own web site for starters. see link in signature.

enjoy yourselves

Steve


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello DRCOTTS,
We too are going over to France for the fist time in June. Great minds & all that. We taking the Poole to St Malo crossing and plan to get down as far as Bordeaux. however there seems to be so many places to go and things to see that nothing at this stage apart from the crossing is gospel.
We have started to get bit together now like Hi-Vis bulbs and have just brought the 2007 Camperstop as we intend to use Aires for our ten night break. We also have obtained a warning Square to go on the bike rack, It's not law yet in France but it may well be by the time we go.
Have you decided were you intend to go once over there?
Lots of things to do but like you we were a bit nervous at first but now we are both excited and can't wait to go.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

BJNorris said:


> Hello DRCOTTS,
> We too are going over to France for the fist time in June. Great minds & all that. We taking the Poole to St Malo crossing and plan to get down as far as Bordeaux. however there seems to be so many places to go and things to see that nothing at this stage apart from the crossing is gospel.
> We have started to get bit together now like Hi-Vis bulbs and have just brought the 2007 Camperstop as we intend to use Aires for our ten night break. We also have obtained a warning Square to go on the bike rack, It's not law yet in France but it may well be by the time we go.
> Have you decided were you intend to go once over there?
> ...


Hi Both
Well we are looking to take the eurotunnel for our first trip. The cost is about 61 pounds each was and although a bit dearer than the ferry it is a bit quicker (35 mins). And of course if its a bit choppy ..well you can imagine the rest. 
I would like at some point to visit mt grandads war grave on the somme but other than that we havent thought yet. If you like wne you can always subscribe to france passion. if you have never heard of it its a network of vineyards who allow camping. Its a bit like the cl system here with the addition of drink.
I dont know how far we will go as yet but as soon as i get the hang of it we,ll see. I dont plan too far in advance if i can help it.

Hope you get on ok. June is apparently quiet as far as holidays in france is cncerned.

Good Luck
Phill and Paluine


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo drcotts - you'll have a great time in June. Suggest getting the CC Europe book that covers France - Volume 1 I think. It has the campsites and a list of all the dos and don'ts in it. I do not usually recommend the CC although we are members. However, I must confess I find the book very useful. Lots of sites from local municipals to all singing all dancing commercial ones. Members comments also help your selection. Lots of info. on what is necessary to take - spare light bulbs. triangles etc. 

If I could suggest another thing. Don't make fixed plans. Have an idea of where you could stop if you got that far, but don't rely on getting there. There are so many interesting things to take you off your chosen route. Keeping to schedules is for work days. I remember one of the longest stays we had on a site - in the Vendee for 10 days - we did not even intend to stop there. Just seemed we had been travelling for long enough that day, the village was quaint and the municipal site was open. 

We go for 6 weeks at a time now and for the May/June trip we use just over one 10/11kg bottles (OH deals with the gas so don't know the exact size). We do not use the heating then, but do use the hob as often as necessary. Don't carry a kettle so the gas is also used for heating water for tea etc. regularly. 

Don't get too hung up on differences over there. Make sure you are well insured, have a bank card (Russell and others will say Nationwide one) and you will have no worries. You are very experienced MHers so go for it and enjoy the adventure. 

Sue


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Read these posts with interest as we are off in 4 weeks France /Spain /Portugal ? who knows .We are booked on the Eurotunnel on the 26th March meeting up with family 20th April outside Bordeaux at Twinlakes for a few days .Then We are hoping to go down through Spain into Portugal ... As this is out first time over with motorhome and we haven't driven in the continent before we are a little bit apprehensive,but have everything in place paper wise ins, dog passport,recovery ,and hopefully all the things we should have... Having gaslow fitted this week only 1 cylinder just now at least we can top it up .We are off for 3 months so plenty time to get around at a leasuarly pace .Alan says if I once say Im homesick ill be getting the train home lol.
 
val


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Like all the others have said, you will have a great time, you will just wished you had done it earlier. the practicals have been covered by the others.

I like these sites Les Castels stayed in a good few of them never been disappointed.

Have a great time

Lampie


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Val.
I was looking at Gaslow at the NEC last weekend and may go for it later this year but will be OK for this trip. You can of course keep the second non refillable also connected and use this as a back up in case you run out and cant get to a pump.

We will probally do as others have said and not make too many plans. 

Like the thought of stopping on Aires and just taking each day as it comes.

Good luck with your trips and thanks again to everyone who replied.

Phill and Pauline


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

We take 2 photocopies of passports, driving licences, van insurance and regristration docs, dog passport and travel tickets. The originals are hidden in the van and we each carry copies.

E111 cards for equivalent of NHS treatment, CClub Red Pennant Insurance to cover van and medical and personal stuff, and travel insurance for Lucy (dog).

Hilary


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

drcotts said:


> We will probally do as others have said and not make too many plans.
> Like the thought of stopping on Aires and just taking each day as it comes.
> Phill and Pauline


Thats sounds good to us too. We are off to France on March 18th for our first jolly abroad.

Can't wait. 

J & R


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We are going on our first MH trip to France in June also.
France will be full.
Caravanned in Normandy and Brittany for last 12 years, but no longer have kids needs to fulfill.
We thought of going down eastern France into Switzerland or even into Italy. Any suggestions from the experienced out there.
All previouse tips are good.
Try getting sim pay as you go for cheaper mobile calls, ive seen it on another posting, or use internet.
Have fun


Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just remebered, If you need specs to drive you must carry aspare pair in France. This is a legal requirement


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

DaveP - good point about the specs. This is often left out of threads about what is essential to take.

Don't worry about the second half of June - we return on about the 14th so there will be room for one more then  

Sue


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its our first time to France in the MH, although we did take the kids with a trailer tent years ago! And I'm sure this has been answered before, but are we able to stop over in the car park in Dover? or is it better to get a late ferry and stop over on the dock/car park at Calais? 
We were mean't to be going Portsmouth to Bilbao, but AT have just cancelled our booking  so going to do short hop over, then Le Harve/Portsmouth back.
Cant wait


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We thought of going down eastern France into Switzerland or even into Italy. Any suggestions from the experienced out there.
> Dave P


One route we have used several times and enjoyed is:

Calais/ Dunkirk- Chartres-Orleans-Bourges-Moulin-Bourg en Bresse-Grenoble-Gap-Barcelonnette-Cuneo-Savona-Genova- La Spezia-Pisa and Tuscany.

It avoids autoroutes, goes through some fascinating towns ( especially Bourges, Cuneo) and goes over the Col de Larche/ Colle della Maddelena rather than alpine tunnels. There are a photos of the route in my album.
There are some en route camping places in the campsites guide too.
A night in the Col de Larche car park on the French -Italian borders is one to remember.

G


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We are off next week for 3 months we cant believe its came so soon lol have photocopied all documents and also scanned them onto disc. IDP just arrived to-day from AA we didn't know we needed it as we have old driving licence.I hope to be able to use my wifi but have europe deal with 02 so it isn't to bad.Hav`nt a clue where we are going down the coast we have to be in Bordeaux for the 20th April to meet upo with family for 4 days so booked into Twinlakes north Bordeaux so plenty time to chill out .

Val


----------

